# Der grafische Fokus der FIFA-Reihe lag bei der 07er-Ausgabe auf den Konsolen. Was, wenn dies bei FIFA 08 erneut passiert?



## Administrator (8. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2007)

[X] FIFA, PES und CO interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2007)

[x]Kaufe eh wieder beide Spiele (PES & FIFA) weil ich Fussballsüchtig bin  

Es wäre aber wirklich schön, wenn bei der FIFA-PC Version eine neue Engine zum Einsatz käme. Konsolen hab ich nämlich keine und will mir auch keine anschaffen.


----------



## gliderpilot (8. Juni 2007)

Ich habe noch kein PES (mit Ausnahme einer Demoversion von PES5) gespielt, und meine letzte FIFA-Version ist die 2003er - dabei wird es auch dieses Jahr bleiben: ich schaue lieber Fußball, als es am PC zu spielen.
Von daher ist mir sowohl die Entwicklung im Bereich Gameplay als auch Grafik ziemlich egal


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Juni 2007)

[x] Next-Gen Grafik ist mir bei Fußballspielen egal. Da zählt eher die Ausgabe auf einem möglichst großen Bildschirm, damit richtiges TV-Feeling aufkommt. Daher sind mir die PC-Fassungen beider Marken egal (habe noch NIE ein Fußballspiel für den PC gekauft), und einzig Fifa08 für die Wii _könnte_ bei entsprechender Umsetzung mein verstärktes Interesse wecken. Schließlich hat man da den Multiplayervorteil und EA hat ganz doll versprochen, Grafik und Gameplay stark auf die Konsole auszurichten (hat bei Madden auch recht gut geklappt). Außerdem kann man mit den Miis Minispiele bestreiten, und angeblich sogar Miis von berühmten Fußballern nutzen. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## ananas45 (8. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]Kaufe eh wieder beide Spiele (PES & FIFA) weil ich Fussballsüchtig bin



Dito.
Wobei die Sache mit der Grafik für mich ein zweischneidiges Schwert ist. Einerseits könnte 08 mit alter Grafik die letzte FIFA sein, die auf meine alte Mühle noch läuft. Andererseits würde ich mich auch freuen dass es endlich ein Fußballspiel mit guter Grafik gibt.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.06.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] einzig Fifa08 für die Wii _könnte_ bei entsprechender Umsetzung mein verstärktes Interesse wecken.


Wie stellt man sich das denn eigentlich vor? Sich zwei Controller an die Füße binden?


----------



## SteveatMC (23. Juni 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 08.06.2007 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] FIFA, PES und CO interessieren mich nicht.



*unterschreib*


----------



## Zubunapy (23. Juni 2007)

Wir sprechen hier über ein Fußballspiel. Wen interessiert da schon die Graphic? Was interessiert es mich (zweimal interessiert, na toll  ), wie detailiert der Rasen ist oder wieviele Polygone die Spielfiguren haben. Haubtsache der Ball ist Rund und das Tor Eckig.
Wichtig bei einem solchen Game ist doch eher die KI, die Steuerung, die Audiokommentare und die Physik.


----------



## XIII13 (26. Juni 2007)

SteveatMC am 23.06.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 08.06.2007 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*zustimm*


----------



## Exit89 (2. Juli 2007)

XIII13 am 26.06.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 23.06.2007 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*unterschreib*


----------

